# Gargling with hydrogen peroxide



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/medical/healthyself/peroxide.asp

unless you're throwing back a bottle a day of the 3% I doubt think you'll have any problems if you swallow a little.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

My mother does this every day, except she takes a swig straight from the bottle. She's been doing it for years and it never caused any problems. I tried it once for a cancher sore and I about gagged from the taste. I imagine it wouldn't be so bad diluted with water, but taking it straight is just plain nasty uke The one time I tried it I had a horrible taste in my mouth that wouldn't go away.


----------



## needium (Nov 9, 2003)

It wont hurt you if you accidently take a gulp, I use it for a mouth rinse sometimes and use it in my ears often.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

back in highschool i knew some girls that would do that. i guess it helps whiten your teeth also...


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

If you drink enough of it, you'll vomit so I don't think it can hurt you.


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

It's not that dangerous, just mix a little bit with water and spit it out after.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I tried it once for a cancher sore and I about gagged from the taste. I imagine it wouldn't be so bad diluted with water, but taking it straight is just plain nasty uke


What taste? 3% hydrogen peroxide tastes like water. It foams a bit, so carbonated water.

I've been using it as mouthwash lately, since we got a bunch of bottles of it free the other year with coupons and I have no idea what else to do with it. The label mentioned use as an oral rinse, so I figured that was the only way to get rid of the stuff. Previously, I'd never used peroxide for anything in my entire life. I was hesitant to try it since I figured it would taste bad, but then discovered it has all the taste of water. Compare that to your standard 22% alcohol mouthwash that burns.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Gargling with warm salt water is good for sore throats.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > I tried it once for a cancher sore and I about gagged from the taste. I imagine it wouldn't be so bad diluted with water, but taking it straight is just plain nasty uke
> ...


My mother claims she can't taste anything either. It has a definite taste to me and its not pleasant, sort of a bleachy, chlorinated taste.


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

You could go blonde while yer at it, Tania.


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

Randall said:


> You could go blonde while yer at it, Tania.


 :agree


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> My mother claims she can't taste anything either. It has a definite taste to me and its not pleasant, sort of a bleachy, chlorinated taste.


Interesting. I'll admit that it has some minor flavor, but it comes very close to water.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

How many of you had actually gargled with it before you posted or did you go and try the taste after you read this? I had never heard of gargling with peroxide. Now I am about to go do it so I can see what it tastes like. :lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've tried it. It reminded me of the time my gf surprised me with a snowball (the kind without snow). blech. uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It'll make you froth at the mouth :troll.

If it is diluted in water and you swallow it, it'll still bleach your insides - just kidding. At worst it would react with the hydrchloric-like acid in your stomach, but that is if you had a lot. I wouldn't worry about it. As a cheap disinfectant, it's okay.


----------

